# Insects or fungus?



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

In the past week I noticed brown spots popping up in my yard. At first it was one spot probably about 2 foot by 3 foot today I go out for a closer inspection and it looks like it has spread considerably. Spots all over some are big some are small. One thing I noticed is there seems to be what looks like some kind of stringy cobwebs spanning from blade to Blade different locations. I tried to take some pictures of it not sure how well you'll be able to see it. I had an issue in the fall with GLS but everything recovered.


In the center of this picture you can see stringy web like stuff going from side to side








This one looks like mycelium but the rest of it is more stretched out like a spider web.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

That looks like Leaf Spot to me, but I'm no expert. In West MI we received a lot of rain with cool temps and my lawn was damp for days. My grass had breakouts with that same sort of pattern. The Fungicide guide suggested Propiconazole to clear it up.

I'm sure a more senior expert will have a better opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks. Here is a better picture if the web like substance and a another spot that looks completely dead.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ryan, I'm seeing multiple issues. 1) I see what looks like annual ryegrass in some of the images. 2) I also see leaf spot, 3) i see spider webs, 4) the last picture looks very different than the rest, 5) unsharp mower blades, 6) what's underneath the white pvc pipe?

What is your hoc? And how much fertilizer did this?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Septic drainage system under pvc.


System was installed 2 years ago right before I moved in. I believe they used an annual ryegrass when they put that in because and died off that summer. Did a Reno in the fall where I killed everything off but there might have been some seed still mixed into soil or the annual Rye could have come from the bales of straw that I used. Are the spiders an issue because there is alot of those webs? My hoc is 4" and I applied 1/4lbN per 1k April 11th and then again two weeks later. Blades are sharp.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Many spots are just completely dead, dry crunchy brown grass. I feel like it happened almost overnight. Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see leaf spot and dollar spot in that last image. How deep is the septic system? Have you done a screwdriver test to see what's underneath those areas? Rocks from septic system?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

So on the septic as build drawings it shows 18" backfill with a minimum 4" topsoil. I did screwdriver test couple spots In the large dead area. Couldn't get it down any further than 3 to 4 in. Pulled out a couple stones racket ball size. I guess I'll have to work on that area and get it ready for fall seeding. I have some scotts disease ex for leaf spot but it doesn't mention dollar spot.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

So I went out this morning I looked at the grass when they were still due on it and I can see quite a bit mycelium. I sprayed some Black Flag extreme. The bottle tells you covers 2500 square feet however I assume that's coverage for preventive not Curative. I followed those directions for now just because it didn't want to overdo it without checking in first. How much of that should I be spraying for a Curative rate? Also I applied it this morning around 10 am and it looks like we are going to get thunderstorms tonight. Will the rain mess it up?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

It's weird in this picture you can almost see it following the tire tracks of the mower. I guess it's normal for it to get spread around that way?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

A few more close up pictures...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you take pictures of the mycelium?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Unfortunately I did not. I can take some tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Few more close UPS.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see dollar spot hourglass shape. I also see leaf spot. I think you should focus on the leaf spot with azoxystrobin.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Well I have some scotts disease ex but should I wait to apply since I used the black flag today?
Boy do I feel like a bonehead! I was just looking back at my Reno lawn Journal and saw that the leaf spot was popping up and was identified by you G-Man back in January. I hit it with disease ex Jan 3rd than, got caught up worrying about getting pre-emergent spoon feeding nitrogen and totally forgot about it. Should I use azoxystrobin again?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

So I just watched a grass factor video where he combines azoxystrobin and a high % propiconazole (ingredients in headway fungicide) so I guess I would be okay to use scotts disease ex even though I already applied the black flag yesterday. He was using it for brown patch and stated by combining the two and attacking from two MOA it makes it harder for disease to become resistant.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

mycelium pictures!!!! Grrr I want to scream! :evil: My poor grass. So sad


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ryan, I will start with saying I'm not sure. The mycelium does not look like dollar spot. The closest one it looks like to me is pink snow mold (microdochium please). I do see hour glass damage to some leaves from dollar spot.

I think you should drop diseasex (axozy). Do you know the rate of the black flag product? It might not be enough.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

So I don't know the rate of black flag other than it's something like 1.43% and says 32oz hose end sprayer bottle covers 2500sqft. I just put the Scotts disease ex down on the front 5000 square feet which was hit the worst. I put down 2bags which is 4lbs per 1m. I have to pick up more today and finish. I have been plagued with fungus since day one. This sucks!


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I Downloaded and read articles from Purdue website last night on leaf spot, GLS, dollar spot, pythium blight, Brown patch. Honestly, I see symptoms of them all but of course I am very new to this. I guess I'll download article for pink snow mold too.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know it sucks. New turf is also more susceptible to fungus.

A group buy of azoxy will save $$. It is all gone now. Amazon had the Scott bags at $11 last weekend. Scott works, but it is granular (slower for curative), than the liquid. Ask Craig to keep you in the list of he buys more. I'm sure more members will need it with this weather.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lawn is definitely looking a little better but still not great. It's been 5 days so I'm assuming it takes longer to work. I just bought 3 more bags of EX. Do I have to wait 28 days before reapplying or should I use something from another group first?

Also, I can tell grass is in need of nitrogen. I haven't put any down in a month and that was only 1/4 lb per 1M. Temps are expected to be 76-80 day and 62-65 at night over next 7 days. Should I give it a little shot of N


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I have some ironite hose end sprayer fertilizer which is 7-0-1


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Happy to report that I'm no longer seeing mycelium on morning dew. The areas that receive some shade still have a nice deep green color but areas with mostly sun are very light green. Is it to late to apply some nitrogen?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will be ok if you can continue to irrigate if it gets dry. Don't push too much nitrogen either.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I put down another 1/4lb per 1M and than ran MP rotator sprinklers for 1 hour each zone.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just curious if there's a direct correlation to fungus/disease and have septic systems. I have never treated my front yard which is 8k sf for any fungus issues and its very shady. My backyard it seems leaf spot will always come back if I don't treat it. This area gets full sun. This is the only area that I have all KBG though.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Just curious if there's a direct correlation to fungus/disease and have septic systems.


I wouldn't say _direct_, but a _higher chance_ if the leach field is staying moist longer than the non-leach field area, in addition to other favorable fungal disease environment growing conditions are present. I've seen fungal diseases on weeds & grass that are growing in well drained gravel road areas, not just turf areas.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I've only been growing This Grass since last fall and it seems when I have a disease / fungus Breakout it always starts within the septic leach field area. I had alot of leveling to do prior to seeding. Leach field was about a year old and had some low spots and dips from soil settling. There were also areas where the top soil was only about 2". I brought in approximately 12 yards of topsoil. I suppose it could have been something in the soil that I brought in.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Septic leach field also gets full sun most of the day.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Things are looking better but I'm still a little concerned. Does this still look like it's leaf spot?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

What should my next fungicide treatment be? So far I've done disease ex then black flag (propiconazole) then back to disease ex? Disease pressure has been tough here in New Jersey. Weather has been rainy and humid.


----------



## spmurph (May 2, 2019)

Ryan, I live in Washington Township and have been experiencing the same symptoms since early May. I sent some pictures over to the Gloucester County Cooperative Extension and here is the response I received from them:



> The disease is leaf spot. The grass type is difficult to tell from the photo but most of the blades look like Kentucky bluegrass with a few tall fescue blades mixed in.
> 
> The pathogen is most likely Drechslera Poe. Leaf spot was very common this year due to the cool wet weather, but symptoms will subside soon with a return to hot humid weather.
> 
> ...


I had used one app of azoxystrobin and one app of propiconazole, both at the curative rate. Given their recommendation, I will most likely hold off on further treatments unless it gets worse. Hopefully, it doesn't progress to melting out.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks spmurph! Happy to see a neighbor on the Forum. LOL. Areas of my yard have a much lighter green and it looks ugly. The fall everything was the same nice deep green color.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Walking around this morning I noticed all of these web like things that look different from the ones earlier in the season. Do they look like mycelium or actual bug webs? Found one with a tiny red bug on it.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Any guidance on post above?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like spider webs with a center hole. Did you notice any damage in those spots?


----------

